# "many more hits" czy "much more hits"



## wolfbm1

Nie wiem dlaczego ale wyrażenie "and many, many more hits" zabrzmiało fałszywie.  Zastanawiam się czy można powiedzieć "much, much more hits".

Jak można przetłumaczyć "dużo, dużo więcej" czegos?


----------



## Thomas1

Witaj na forum, Wolfbm1,

many używa się z rzeczownikami policzalnymi, więc "and many, many more hits" jest poprawne.
much używa sie z rzeczownikami niepoliczalnymi: we need much more butter. 


wiele więcej samochodów (w tym wypadku można rówinież użyć _dużo_, pewnie jest ono nawet częstsze w potocznej polszczyźnie, albo _znacznie_)
dużo więcej masła (wiele więcej masła jest niepoprawne)

Tłumaczenie zależy od rodzaju rzeczownika.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuje!
A jak przetłumaczyć:

Jadł o wiele za dużo.
Samochodem będziemy tam o wiele szybciej.
Rękawy miał o wiele za długie.
Tego już za wiele!
Co za dużo to nie zdrowo>
Nie wiele więcej umiesz niż on.
Musisz jak najwięcej wiedzieć.

Chciałbym pani wiele wyjaśnić.
Nie wymagaj od nich zbyt wiele.
Ma się daleko lepiej.
Stan chorego znacznie się poprawił.


----------



## miyamoto.musashi

Much more hits is incorrect.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> Dziękuje!
> A jak przetłumaczyć:
> 
> Jadł o wiele za dużo.
> Samochodem będziemy tam o wiele szybciej.
> Rękawy miał o wiele za długie.
> Tego już za wiele!
> Co za dużo to nie zdrowo>
> Nie wiele więcej umiesz niż on.
> Musisz jak najwięcej wiedzieć.
> 
> Chciałbym pani wiele wyjaśnić.
> Nie wymagaj od nich zbyt wiele.
> Ma się daleko lepiej.
> Stan chorego znacznie się poprawił.


Wolfbm1 a jakbyś je przetłumaczył?
Czasami możliwe jest kilka opcji, ktoś może podac inne niż te, które masz, które mogą być poprawne. Podaj je, wtedy zobaczymy jak to wszystko wygląda.


----------



## wolfbm1

Spróbuję:

Jadł o wiele za dużo.  He's been eating much too much.

Samochodem będziemy tam o wiele szybciej. We'll be there much quicker by car.

Rękawy miał o wiele za długie.  His sleeves were far too long.

Tego już za wiele!   That's way too much!

Co za dużo to nie zdrowo.  That's definitely too much!

Nie wiele więcej umiesz niż on.  You don't know a lot more than he does.

Musisz jak najwięcej wiedzieć.  The more you know the better it is for you.

Chciałbym pani wiele wyjaśnić.   I would like to explain you a lot.

Nie wymagaj od nich zbyt wiele. Don't demand from them too much.

Ma się daleko lepiej. He is way better.

Stan chorego znacznie się poprawił.  The patient's condition has improved a lot more.

Mam nadzieję że dobrze.


----------



## Thomas1

Moje komentarze w środku:





wolfbm1 said:


> Spróbuję:
> 
> Jadł o wiele za dużo.  He's been eating much too much.
> OK.
> Chociaż stylistycznie lepiej byłoby użyć: far too much.
> 
> Samochodem będziemy tam o wiele szybciej. We'll be there much quicker by car.
> OK.
> 
> Rękawy miał o wiele za długie.  His sleeves were far too long.
> OK.
> 
> Tego już za wiele!   That's way too much!
> OK.
> That's far too much jest chyba tym czego się normalnie używa, wydaje mi się, że way jest dość kolokwialne w znaczeniu far.
> 
> Co za dużo to niezdrowo.  That's definitely too much!
> Hm... w tym wypadku wydaje mi się, że chodzi raczej o jakiś utarty zwrot, np: enough is as good as a feast. Ale twoje zdanie jest poprawne, mimo że nie do końca oddaje treść polskiego zwrotu.
> 
> Niewiele więcej umiesz niż on.  You don't know a lot more than he does.
> OK.
> 
> Musisz jak najwięcej wiedzieć.  The more you know the better it is for you.
> Ja bym powiedział: You must know as much as possible. Ale twoje zdanie jest OK.
> 
> Chciałbym pani wiele wyjaśnić.   I would like to explain you a lot.
> OK.
> Nie wymagaj od nich zbyt wiele. Don't demand from them too much.
> OK.
> Ma się daleko lepiej. He is way better.
> OK.
> znów He's far better. W ogóle to po polsku powiedziałbym: ma się znacznie/o wiele lepiej.
> Stan chorego znacznie się poprawił.  The patient's condition has improved a lot more.
> No.
> The patient's condition has improved considerably/a lot.
> Mam nadzieję że dobrze.


----------



## NotNow

wolfbm1 said:


> Chciałbym pani wiele wyjaśnić. I would like to explain you a lot.


 
This sounds awkward. It should be_ I would like to explain *to* you a lot_ or _I would like to explain a lot *to* you._


----------



## wolfbm1

Hi Thomas1, miyamoto and NotNow. Thank you so much. I've really learnt a lot today.


----------

